# Modifier icone barre favoris du finder ???



## moebius80 (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

j'aimerais modifier l'icone du dossier skydrive dans la barre des favoris (pour faire qq chose du type de dropbox) et je me demande comment faire....







Si quelqu'un peut m'aider...

Merci 

A+


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2012)

Mieux vaut tard que jamais?

Essayez la méthode suivante : vous sélectionnez 'DropBox', vous faites cmd+I dessus (GetInfo), dans la fenêtre d'information qui s'ouvre, vous sélectionnez l'icône tout en haut à gauche, et faites cmd+C dessus (copier dans le presse-papier). Puis vous sélectionnez SkyDrive, et da cappo, cmd+I dessus, sélection de l'icône dans le fenêtre d'infos et cmd+D dessus (copier à partir du presse-papier). Si vous voulez une autre icône que celle de DropBox, faites un cmd+C dessus, directement ou dans sa fenêtre d'infos, et revenez à SkyDrive de la barre des favoris, cmd+I et cmd+V sur l'icône de la fenêtre d'infos. 

Méthode radicale : changez l'icône du dossier-racine de SkyDrive. Sortez le SkyDrive à icône basique de la barre latérale des favoris (clic-secondaire sur l'élément, option : 'supprimer de la barre latérale'). Ramenez le SkyDrive à icône customisée dans la barre latérale des favoris par un gllsser-déposer.


----------



## A884126 (22 Février 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Mieux vaut tard que jamais?
> 
> Essayez la méthode suivante : vous sélectionnez 'DropBox', vous faites cmd+I dessus (GetInfo), dans la fenêtre d'information qui s'ouvre, vous sélectionnez l'icône tout en haut à gauche, et faites cmd+C dessus (copier dans le presse-papier). Puis vous sélectionnez SkyDrive, et da cappo, cmd+I dessus, sélection de l'icône dans le fenêtre d'infos et cmd+D dessus (copier à partir du presse-papier). Si vous voulez une autre icône que celle de DropBox, faites un cmd+C dessus, directement ou dans sa fenêtre d'infos, et revenez à SkyDrive de la barre des favoris, cmd+I et cmd+V sur l'icône de la fenêtre d'infos.
> 
> Méthode radicale : changez l'icône du dossier-racine de SkyDrive. Sortez le SkyDrive à icône basique de la barre latérale des favoris (clic-secondaire sur l'élément, option : 'supprimer de la barre latérale'). Ramenez le SkyDrive à icône customisée dans la barre latérale des favoris par un gllsser-déposer.



Cela ne fonctionne pas


----------



## no-fonte (25 Février 2014)

Je suis dans le même cas que l'auteur 

J'ai modifié l'icone du dossier directement, qui elle s'affiche comme il faut dans le Finder. 
MAIS, l'icone n'est ni présente dans la liste favoris, ni dans le dock si je met un raccourci dans celui ci.

Comment se fait il ?
Que faire ? 

Je vous ai mis un petit screen pour éclairer certains.





Merci beaucoup amis MacUsers, passez une bonne journée


----------



## Gesimo (10 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de remonter ce topic parce-que je cherche la solution à cette exacte question depuis un bon mois là. Quelqu'un a une solution ?

Merci.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour es-tu allé voir dans les entrailles de Skydrive ?
Je m'explique,  tu cherche dans application, l'appli Skydrive, clic droit dessus-> Afficher le contenu du paquet -> Contents -> Ressources.
Et tu cherches l'icône en question, tu la changes (en gardant celle d'origine sous un autre nom) et tu redémarre. Cette manipulation, si elle fonctionne, sera à refaire à chaque mise à jour de Skydrive. (
Dis nous.


----------



## Gesimo (11 Novembre 2015)

Je vois bien ce que tu veux faire et effectivement, il y a des applications qui prévoient une icône pour la barre latérale (dropbox par exemple) et là, il est facile de modifier cette icône dans les ressources de l'app. Mais pour les app qui n'ont pas prévu cette icône, OS X en utilise une générique. N'ayant pas de fichier dans les ressources, pas moyen de le remplacer. Je cherche à trouver une manipulation qui permettrait d'en mettre une justement.


----------

